# Open SUSE 11.0 - Installing Software



## NucleusKore (Sep 16, 2008)

Software in OpenSuSE can be installed through *rpms* or compiled from source. Rpm files have the file extension (last three letters in their names) as .rpm, source files are usually tarballed (.tar.gz)

I find rpms very convenient to install. These however have to be tailor made for each version of OpenSuSE, and each architecture (Intel or PPC, 32 bit or 64 bit). There are people in the OpenSuSE community who do this work and they are known as  packagers or package maintainers. They maintain packages (syn. rpms) of popular software used for different purposes, in "places" on the internet known as repositories (= a store of rpms).

A good place to start is here
*en.opensuse.org/Additional_YaST_Package_Repositories
It has a list of third-party repositories. You will have to visit the individual websites listed under each repository to know what each has on offer.

Let us take the first, Packman, as a working example. Packman is a good multimedia repository. To install software from the Packman repository we have to:
1. Note the relevant url (link) of the repository
2. Add it to YaST sources
3. Open YaST Software Management and install what we want from the repository

*Now what is this YaST?* YaST (Yet another Setup Tool) is the default package manager (something like add/remove programs) in OpenSuSE. It can be used to install/uninstall software SAFELY without breaking/spoiling the system. YaST has a list of "sources" called YaST sources, where it stores information on where to find software.

1. Go to *en.opensuse.org/Additional_YaST_Package_Repositories
Click on Packman in the index list
Now you will see that the Packman repository has many mirrors (one in each country). So right click on any one of them, in the section for your version of SuSE (mine is 11.0) and click "copy link location". Open Kwrite (if you are using KDE) or Gedit (if you are using GNOME) and paste the link.

Let us take a look at the link. If you selected a mirror for Open SuSE 11.0 it will look like this
*packman.unixheads.com/suse/11.0/

2. Let's fire up YaST 
I will show both GNOME and KDE screenshots side by side.
Press Alt and F2 keys on your keyboard. You will get a dialog box which looks like this
*img150.imageshack.us/img150/6269/01gbq2.th.png*img244.imageshack.us/img244/1923/01kbx5.th.png

Type yast (if you use KDE) or yast2 (if you use GNOME) in that and press ENTER. You will get a password prompt in which you must key in your root password or user password (if you di dnot set a separate root password) and press ENTER.<br><br>

You will now get this
*img524.imageshack.us/img524/6226/02grp5.th.png*img524.imageshack.us/img524/7069/02kth6.th.png

GNOME users, click on Software under Groups on the left, and then on what appears on the right, click on software repositories. KDE users click on Software repositories.
Another dialog box will open as shown below
*img237.imageshack.us/img237/3580/03gey1.th.png*img299.imageshack.us/img299/4422/03kjf8.th.png

As you can see, there are three repositories which are inactive (see active column). If you installed from the DVD you will have the DVD as an extra repository entry. Select each of these and make them active by checking the enabled checkbox below. For Updates repository also check refresh.

Now click Add to add a new repository. You will get the following
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/7730/04ggq6.th.png*img150.imageshack.us/img150/8444/04kxk3.th.png

Now you have two options:

Easy (automatic):
Click on Community Repositories and click next
Check the repositories you want
Click Next, the repositories will be added automatically, click Finish and import any keys you are when prompted to do so by clicking the import button presented to you.

Manual Option:
You can manually add the mirrors of your choice in this method.

By default, the options Specify URL and download repository description files are checked. Leave them as it is and click Next.
*img291.imageshack.us/img291/7730/04ggq6.th.png*img150.imageshack.us/img150/8444/04kxk3.th.png

Paste the url and Type a repository name, and click next<br>
*img261.imageshack.us/img261/1299/05guq2.th.png*img261.imageshack.us/img261/1429/05ktq7.th.png

The repository will get added. Click Finish. You will be prompted to import some gpg keys which you must accept. The window will then close.

Now in YaST, click on Software Management.
In the search box type the name of the software you are looking for and click search<br>
Mark them for installation<br>
Click Install/Accept. Remember to accept any prompt which mentions that additonal software needs to be installed; these will be the dependencies required for the package you selected to work and must NEVER be ignored.<br>

You can install multiple software at one go by typing for them in the search box you get in Software Management - checking them in the pane on the right, and clicking accept in the end.

You have now finished!
To run your newly installed software, the easiest way to find them is by clicking on Kmenu (Start button )->Applications tab->New Applications

GNOME users - start menu->Applications->More Applications

Some important links:

*en.opensuse.org/Package_Repositories
OSS
Non-OSS
Update

*en.opensuse.org/Additional_YaST_Package_Repositories
Packman
VLC

If you install KDE
*en.opensuse.org/KDE/Repositories

If you install GNOME
*en.opensuse.org/Package_Repositories

If you want Virtualisation
*download.opensuse.org/repositories/Virtualization:/VirtualBox/

*Other Methods for installation:*

The One Click Install
The one click install is a fantastic innovation where via a yast metapackage, the software you select is installed. All that is required is:
Click the One-click Install link associated with a software you want to install. This will prompt you to download a package which automatically opens with YaST. You will have to key in your root password when prompted to do so.
Simply walk through the steps, repositories are automatically added, software downloaded and Voila!! your software is installed.
You can search for One-Clik install software here
*packages.opensuse-community.org/

I find this particularly useful in the installation of NVidia drivers


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 16, 2008)

ahh cool.
hows the download speeds of softwares from these repos ?
have downloaded 50% of it, rest today !! through bit torrent.


----------



## mek07 (Oct 4, 2008)

Hello, i have a OpenSuse 11.0, aaand i just got it installed on my computer after the motherboard broke, and i got a new cpu and motherboard etc. And i would like to know how to instal software like Msn, Kaspersky and things like that. Im just getting started with this OpenSuse thing, Please help me )


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2008)

MSN - not available, you can logon to msn messenger network using Pidgin messenger

and Kaspersky !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/38large.png

Not required really

This might be of use to you

*www.libervis.com/wiki/index.php?title=Table_of_Equivalent_Software


----------



## mek07 (Oct 5, 2008)

tnx, but do i need the antivirus on opensuse or not? i just dont know how to work with linux and this opensuse... how do i instal programs from cd/dvd's?could someone help me, with installing msn, kaspersky(if needed) and steam and thats it i think. Aaaand how do i download things like music orsmthn.


----------



## ThinkFree (Oct 5, 2008)

You don't need antivirus for linux
You will learn how to use it provided you keep on using it regularly. man pages are there and you can search internet/forums to get information about basic commands.
To install programs from CD/DVDs , add them as repositeries(if the contain rpms), or you can install any package by clicking on that file. If its a tar file, you need to compile it after decompressing it.
MSN messenger is not available for linux. Pidgin/Kopete must have been installed in default installation, use any one of them to login in msn network.


----------



## mek07 (Oct 5, 2008)

hhmmm,,, ok but i have like .exe installers and they  seem to not work,i have a razer mouse and i need to install a profiler. i will search some info but its so complicated , windows xp seems like much easier.AAAnd when i try to install something with yast it just pops up a window for a second or so abnd then disapears and then happens nothing. why is he doing like this ? and after 1 day of using the pc with opensuse it is lagging a bit


----------



## NucleusKore (Oct 5, 2008)

[size=+5]LINUX IS NOT WINDOWS[/SIZE]

I think the first post in this thread on software installation is very clear, so is the table of equivalents I posted above. You will have to add the repositories under important links to YaST.

[size=+5]LINUX IS NOT FOR LAZY OR IMPATIENT PEOPLE[/SIZE]

Inspite of answering your question on the antivirus in the negative you still persist.


----------



## mek07 (Oct 5, 2008)

no point of getting angry orsmthn,


----------

